# Michael Jackson has died



## Hedgehogs (Apr 8, 2009)

I don't know if anyone already knew about this but Michael died yesterday : 
Thursday, June 25, 2009 at age 50. Sorry for being so off topic but I just wanted to share something. 

http://new.music.yahoo.com/michael-jack ... --61720652

They still don't know what caused this to happen.


----------



## lane_m (May 20, 2009)

R.I.P. Michael


----------



## HedgeMom (Nov 7, 2008)

Sorry, you'd have to be living on Mars to not know this. 

And honestly, who really cares? Michael Jackson the extraordinarily talented singer/dancer died the day he began molesting children.


----------



## APBTkisses (May 23, 2009)

Whoa HegdeMom. Harsh.

Too answer you question....a lot of people care.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

sorry but i agree with HedgeMom...just because someone is a singer doesn't make them more important than anyone else or make their death a bigger tragedy...anyone start a post saying Farrah Fawcett died yesterday too?


----------



## HedgeMom (Nov 7, 2008)

nikki said:


> anyone start a post saying Farrah Fawcett died yesterday too?


Nope. The one good thing about Michael Jackson dying is that it takes attention away from Farrah Fawcett so her family can mourn in private. A beautiful classy woman who lived a gracious life and died too soon.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

My Grandpa died sunday 6/21/09 on fathers day  at 82 years of age
He was a WW2 vet. a Sgt. in the army he was a hero. :mrgreen:


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

LarryT said:


> My Grandpa died sunday 6/21/09 on fathers day  at 82 years of age
> He was a WW2 vet. a Sgt. in the army he was a hero. :mrgreen:


I'm sorry to hear that Larry  
I wish you and your family the best.


----------



## lane_m (May 20, 2009)

I'm sorry for your loss LarryT. Your grandfather sounds like he was a good man.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Larry, I am so sorry about your Grandfather . That day is also the anniversary of my Mom's death. It seems several very very special people died on the first day of summer. Keep your memories close.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

shetland said:


> Larry, I am so sorry about your Grandfather . That day is also the anniversary of my Mom's death. It seems several very very special people died on the first day of summer. Keep your memories close.


Sorry to hear about your mother shetland.
My mothers B-day was Sunday 6/21/09 same day grandpa passed.


----------

